# List<SelectItem>



## nimo22 (20. Jun 2008)

Welche Lösung ist besser? (beides funktioniert!!)

1. Lösung:

bean:
Code:


```
public List<SelectItem> listPerson() {

	  List<SelectItem> selectPerson = new ArrayList<SelectItem>();

	  selectPerson = entityManager.createQuery("from Person s").getResultList();

	  return selectPerson;

 }
```

view:


```
<h:selectOneMenu value ="#{users.idTeam}">
<f:selectItems value="#{bean.listPerson()}" var="p" label="#{p.name}"/>
</h:selectOneMenu>
```

oder die zweite Lösung:

Code:


```
public List <Person> listPerson() {

  	 return  entityManager.createQuery("from Person p").getResultList();

   }
```

die view ist dieselbe wie bei der ersten Lösung.

Was ist besser:

public List <Person> listPerson()

oder

public List<SelectItem> listPerson()

???


----------



## ms (20. Jun 2008)

Was ist SelectItem und was hat es mit Person zu tun?
Ein Interface?

Auf den ersten Blick halte ich die zweite Lösung für verständlicher.

ms


----------



## maki (20. Jun 2008)

IME erwartet ein selectOneMenu immer eine Liste von SelectItems, k.A. warum bei dir eine Liste von Personen funktionieren soll.


----------



## nimo22 (20. Jun 2008)

das frage ich mich ja auch, wieso das funzt.. 

Person ist eine Entity-Bean..hmm..egal..hauptsache es geht.


----------

